# لمن يرغب في استخراج سائق إضافي’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لاستخراج سائق ثاني بسعر معقول وفي مدة وجيزة جدا
الاوراق المطلوبة:
صورة دفتر العائلة
تعريف بالراتب اوكشف حساب
وكالة شرعية أوتفويض
استلام الاتعاب بعد الحصول على التاشيرة
للمفاهمة الاتصال على جوال :0543484714


----------

